# Craigslist $300 Greensmaster 1000 restoration video - back to life!



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

I picked this up yesterday morning in Maine (drove 4 hrs) and I was so excited that I decided to work on it immediately when I got home. I know a lot of people are fans of these so I recorded a video on this since many of these machines are in rough or non-running shape and need some help.

Hope you find this helpful as I bring my GM1000 back to life.

https://youtu.be/3GsW2W2e1Oc


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

@silvercymbal Thank you! I am picking up a John Deere 220A today and will be referencing this again for getting started with an older machine. Good job, and good find  I can't wait to see your lawn after using the GM1000 on it. Very encouraging video for getting started in the reel low hobby.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Didn't realize you are on TLF, saw and commented on your youtube video this morning. I'll have to throw up some pics of my restoration project gm1000 soon


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

My restoration project


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Looks very good! These machines are built so well they deserve to be kept around doing what they do best. I will love to see your progress, I know these take time. I am crazy with my home improvement stuff so I work non-stop at it.

Best of luck with this, I hope it's cutting soon!



jimbeckel said:


> My restoration project


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

I ordered all the fuel related components last night, carb, fuel lines, fuel shutoff, engine decals. I plan on sandblasting all the paintable parts and getting the chrome back to a polished state. This thing sat for a long time with fuel in it and needed a complete flush. This is my winter project. I will probably start a journal on here with my rebuild progress


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

That sounds very cool, I will definitely be interested to see how the project goes for you. I am very impressed at the terrific build quality of the Toro machines.


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

@silvercymbal what motorcycle cleaner did you use?


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

My absolute favorite is S100 total cycle cleaner. For the car/bike nuts this is considered one of the best. Expensive, comes in 1 or 5 liters and you can't dilute it at all, I have tried and something in it changes and it doesn't work. I am trying a couple of new products that are less money but for now this stuff makes equipment like night and day in my experience.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

silvercymbal said:


> My absolute favorite is S100 total cycle cleaner. For the car/bike nuts this is considered one of the best. Expensive, comes in 1 or 5 liters and you can't dilute it at all, I have tried and something in it changes and it doesn't work. I am trying a couple of new products that are less money but for now this stuff makes equipment like night and day in my experience.


 interesting, it might be the water additives or PH effecting the chemical makeup, using it with distilled water might be the ticket.

I've also picked one up this year for a backup mower and had to replaced the reel. It's amazing that all the online resources/pdf's that are available to make these tasks much more manageable. If you can follow instructions these tasks go step by step, also referencing part diagrams make for smoother transitions between them.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Could be maybe the distilled water trick would work. The stuff is nothing short of amazing as is it's price but I look at it as a cost of equipment maintenance. Not sure if anyone here is a car detailing fan but the very famous Paul Dalton uses a product that common belief is the same product. He uses it on the lower bodies of cars, etc. Not that our mowers are the ferrari's etc he works on but the product quality is that good.


----------



## DFW_LawnFarmer (Feb 10, 2019)

Oh boy is this motivating! Can't wait to ditch the slingblade.


----------

